# Event - "May-Hem" @ Billy Bob's Texas (Ft. Worth)



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

May 10th 2012, 5:20 pm

You can also visit Matt's event page on Facebook for more info and to RSVP your attendance to the event. I believe the competitive field is already set but it should be great viewing.

https://www.facebook.com/events/212501232184959/?ref=notif&notif_t=plan_edited

Gena


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

We will be there, Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

Watching or competing?

I'm a watcher...

Gena


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Gena Ratcliff said:


> Watching or competing?
> 
> I'm a watcher...
> 
> Gena


 
Competing with my DS Odin O


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

im decoying, cant wait to run Odin back home!...heheeh


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

dewon fields said:


> im decoying, cant wait to run Odin back home!...heheeh


 
LOL, that would suck.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Coolest dog pic I have seen.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So who is sponsoring it and what are the exercises and is it for LE only?

Terrasita


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

one nice picture =D>


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Coolest dog pic I have seen.
> 
> If it aint Dutch, it aint much!!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So who is sponsoring it and what are the exercises and is it for LE only?
> 
> Terrasita


Sponsored by " Working dogs of Tejas" as far as I know it is a invitation only competition. See link above for more info. I was picked by my clubs TD to compete and I am not LEO.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

whomever is there, get some video..always interested in what people are doing at these types of things...


joby


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> whomever is there, get some video..always interested in what people are doing at these types of things...
> 
> 
> joby


 
Will do, I was told lots of gunfire :razz: thats all I know so far about the scenario's.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Will do, I was told lots of gunfire :razz: thats all I know so far about the scenario's.


I seriously hope that video gets taken, AND posted or shared upon request.

it is always good to see what everyone is doing, and how they are doing it, when it comes to these type of events, that are whatever you make them to be...can see what works what doesnt, and how the different things, can affect the different dogs...

people rarely share though...for various reasons...

good luck...


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Darn it! Thats right down the road from me, but I will be at a seminar in virginia that week.
Cant you plan one when I wont be out of town? I have only seen videos-would like to see it live.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I seriously hope that video gets taken, AND posted or shared upon request.
> 
> it is always good to see what everyone is doing, and how they are doing it, when it comes to these type of events, that are whatever you make them to be...can see what works what doesnt, and how the different things, can affect the different dogs...
> 
> ...


 
Here is a link to there last event with a link to video of the event that I posted.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/k-9-showdown-cowtown-21779/


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Mel Auschwitz said:


> Darn it! Thats right down the road from me, but I will be at a seminar in Virginia that week.
> Cant you plan one when I wont be out of town? I have only seen videos-would like to see it live.


 
OK, how about a PSA trial this December? O Our club is hosting one in DFW, not only can you watch, you can participate. :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Here is a link to there last event with a link to video of the event that I posted.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/k-9-showdown-cowtown-21779/


saw that one . I appreciated you posting it...

I am still trying to find any video of the K9PS Protection Dog Validation event that happened..if anyone knows of any, please share...


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Kerry,
Give me the date and sign me up!:grin:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

mel boschwitz said:


> Kerry,
> Give me the date and sign me up!:grin:


 
The exact date has not been nailed down yet, but will probably be early December. I will post when I have a solid date.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Coming on up from Houston. Missed Dewon's Jason Farrish seminar the other weekend.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Annamarie Somich said:


> Coming on up from Houston. Missed Dewon's Jason Farrish seminar the other weekend.


 
It was a lot of fun! :grin:


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Kerry, sorry I missed seeing Odin again. You know I really like your dog. I can't wait to see how he will mature out when he's 2 or 3 years.


----------

